# First attempt at ABT's and Dutch's Wicked Beans



## fish killer (Mar 2, 2013)

Well I finally got a chance to make so ABT's and decided to try Dutch's beans at the same time.













photo (3).JPG



__ fish killer
__ Mar 2, 2013






Hollowed the peppers pretty easily.













photo (4).JPG



__ fish killer
__ Mar 2, 2013






Filled them with a mixture of onion and chive cream cheese and homemade maple sausage.  I cooked and drained the sausage and made a mixture with the creme cheese while it was still warm so it spooned into the peppers very easily.













DSC00092.JPG



__ fish killer
__ Mar 2, 2013






All wrapped up and ready to go.













photo (5).JPG



__ fish killer
__ Mar 2, 2013






Here's my beans.  Had a little extra sausage from the ABT's and decided to add it to the beans.

The smoker is heating up now and will post more pictures later.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow, those sound really good!

Can't wait to see them finished!!

Bill


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 2, 2013)

Everyone is making me hungry today.


----------



## nedtorious (Mar 2, 2013)

Those look awesome! It's been so long since I did ABTs.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 2, 2013)

two of my favorites  yum


----------



## fish killer (Mar 2, 2013)

Ok well here is the final product.













DSC00099.JPG



__ fish killer
__ Mar 2, 2013






After 3 hours with hickory smoke in the smoker.  The smell was amazing.













DSC00100.JPG



__ fish killer
__ Mar 2, 2013






Right after being pulled out. Now I understand all the talk about these beans. They are amazingly good.













DSC00101.JPG



__ fish killer
__ Mar 2, 2013





.

ABT's were awsome.  Just the right amount of heat.

In summary everything was delicious.  I will definitely be making both of these again.  The cream cheese and sausage was a perfect combination with the peppers and bacon.  The beans were everything that people say they are.  If you haven't made either of these yet I highly recommend them.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 2, 2013)

I remember the first time I ever had those beans.  Nothing ever has compared.   Yours and the ABTs look great, well done


----------



## nedtorious (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks awesome! Great Job!


----------



## ekucolonel62 (Mar 7, 2013)

They both look amazing!!! So its decided, im smoking Beer can chicken, ABT's, and I'd like to try those beans.

I have a couple questions. I've made ABT's once before and some were very hot!! Is there a trick to getting all the seeds out to ensure they wont be too hot?

And to save me some time can I get a link to the beans recipe?


----------



## kenmus (Mar 26, 2013)

HI.. i been makeing abts for a while now. my family loves them. my first ones i put creamed cheese and a shrimp in them. nobody could taste the shrimp so i cut out that expense. i stay pretty basic with cream cheese,shreded cheder and a bacon rap.  back to the reason i am posting is i tried them cut in half like a boat and whole with end cut and holowed out and stuffed and rapped.  every body prefers them halved, to much pepper with whole ones.i don't see how you can make just a couple of them. if i don't make at least 20 of them i eat them all my self.     made 100 for family dinner an had to hide some every could get some.     ken


----------



## jerseyhunter (Apr 10, 2013)

I agree with Ken , I like them cut in half.  Never had them with the onion and chives so I will be looking forward to trying them that way. As far as Dutch's beans, they can't be beat.


----------



## bear55 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have two jalapeno plants in my garden ABTs here I come.


----------

